# Help me identify this string instrument



## sammyooba

I like that string sound in the video, anybody know what it is?






I think it's in this orchestra too, anybody know?






I think it's a hammered dulcimer but I'm not sure.

Anybody know if you can just pluck dulcimers instead of using the sticks and it'll still sound the same?

--


----------



## PostMinimalist

1.
My guess is it's a Yamaha DX7. 
I don't even think it's a sapmled instrument!
2.
This was written for the 3d animation film 'Final Fantasy' by
Nobuo Uematsu and Yoshinori Kitase.
It might be based on something by Vivaldi, though.


----------



## sammyooba

thanks for replying

Oh I know what the song is, it's just that 1 string instrument in the orchestra that really stands out which sounds similar to the first video's sound which is why I put that first is what I want to know(the name of the instrument).


----------



## PostMinimalist

The instrument you're thinking of is probably the Bavarian Zither. The instrument in the example is a sythisized version of it. The amount of DSP (digital sound processing) on the actual sound is qiute extreme; delay, revereration etc.
Other instruments which sound a bit like this are the Turkish 'Kanun' and the Japanese 'Koto'. 
FC


----------



## sammyooba

hmm, what is "sapmled instrument" and you lost me on the DSP part, hahaha.

Synthezised means like on the yamaha pianO?


----------



## PostMinimalist

Yes, like a Yamaha electric keyboard. Sampled instruments are used in synthesizers. The manufacturer uses hundreds of short recordings of a real instrument, each for a different note and knid of attack. Then the keyboard is programmed to access the appropriate recording for each keystroke played. The result is somethingf that sounds very close to a real instrument being played.
DSP is adding qualities to a sound electronically after it has been played. This may be in the form of reverberation which mimics the effect of playing in a large room or hall, or an echo.
Anyway the instrument you hear on this recording is electronically created but it is an attempt I think, to sound like a Bavarian Zither.


----------



## sammyooba

The 2nd one too with the orchestra?


----------



## PostMinimalist

The second clip is played by a small string orchestra and harpsichord, with solo contralto singing.
It is in fact dull uninspired music, badly played and recorded. It is a shame that this is the standard quality of 'classical' music in video games today. Rock musicicans try to become something they are not and get in over thier head. It only convinces the uninformed game playing public because they don't know what real classical music sounds like. Go listen to Bach and Vivaldi and Gluck and Bellini and Rossini and Beethoven and and and and......


----------



## sammyooba

Thanks.

I like how it sounds (20-21st century composed classical music). 

I listened to those old guys but it just doesn't appeal to me no matter how skillfully played.


----------



## Yvon63

*Unidentified instrument(s)*

Sorry for this (too ?) late answer : I'm a brand new (frenchy) member...

The instrument in your 1st excerpt is a *cymbalum* (or cymbalom, or cymbalo).
A kind of harp one plays horizontaly, knocking strings with special sticks.
It is a traditionnal instrument from Turkey to Hungaria.
It may be a sampled sound in your excerpt, but I dont'think so...
The music seems to be a film music excerpt, nothing classical, quite sure.
Here you can hear a wonderful cymbalum player :





The instrument in your 2nd excerpt is a "simple" *Hapsichord *(sometimes called clavinet or clavecin). An ancient european instrument, a kind of piano with metal blades picking strings instead of hammers. A true one, no sample, even if sound is not so good.

Pleased to help.

Yvon


----------



## danae

Yvon63 said:


> Sorry for this (too ?) late answer : I'm a brand new (frenchy) member...
> 
> The instrument in your 1st excerpt is a *cymbalum* (or cymbalom, or cymbalo).
> A kind of harp one plays horizontaly, knocking strings with special sticks.
> It is a traditionnal instrument from Turkey to Hungaria.
> It may be a sampled sound in your excerpt, but I dont'think so...


No, it's quite clear that it's a sample.


----------

